# Gun legislation



## The Slug (Oct 18, 2004)

I am from the UK and would like to go hunting over in the US. What are the rules regarding gun licences? Would an organised hunting trip set up by an adventure holiday company be allowed to hire out guns to myself and others? Or do the rules only allow hunters to use their own guns that they are particularly licensed for.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Gun laws vary from state to state. For the most part there are few if any states that require licensing for longuns. The south and midwest are the most "gun friendly" I'm not sure I can answer your question but a little more information on where you intend on hunting might shed some light. If it is in North Dakota (This is Nodak Outdoors) we are about as gunfriendly as it gets. I believe The NRA may have more information on state guns laws. Check their site. Sounds like you don't want to go thru the hassle of bringing a gun into the country. For the most part I believe you are legal "borrowing" a gun when you get here.


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

Yea, you should be OK if someone just gives you guns to use. No big deal over here in the States. In most of them the only requirement to own a long gun is being 16 years old and having no criminal history. :beer:

But just to be safe, the owner of the gun should be with you. just incase a warden stops to talk to you and happens to ask who owns the gun. if the owner isnt there it may look a bit suspicious, even though im fairly certain theres nothing against it, at least here in Indiana.


----------



## The Slug (Oct 18, 2004)

Thanks for your help. What dates does the big game hunting season start in North Dakota? And does anybody know of any good companies that run hunts for inexperienced people like myslef? :fiddle:


----------



## curty (Sep 18, 2003)

How about hunter safety, are they exemp from those rules....anyone know!!!!


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

curty said:


> How about hunter safety, are they exemp from those rules....anyone know!!!!


Good point!


----------



## Ref (Jul 21, 2003)

I think that you are exempt from Hunter Safety if you were born before a certain date, but I don't have that date with me.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

No I don't think they are exempt from firearms safety but it has been my understanding that to get a hunting license in most of the european countries you have to pass a hunting/safety test that sounds equivalent or more stringent than ours. I would assume it would be acceptable. ND big game hunts are the lottery type and licenses have already been issued, though there are a few deer tags available yet. The season starts in just a few weeks. You would probably have a better chance in one of the southern states. Their seasons are are a little further off and probably have more access to NR Licenses.


----------



## Bushwacker (Mar 30, 2003)

I am pretty sure you will have to have taken a recognized hunter/gun safety course. I believe every state recognized each others. ND required it for those born after December 31, 1961 from what I read. You should contact the agency in the state where you want to hunt for help. You might want to also contact the US immigration or ATF (alcohol, tobbacco, firearms) people about handling firearms here as a foreign national. Shouldn't be a problem, but there might be some paperwork. Canadians I have met that come here to hunt say there is some paperwork but I don't know what.


----------



## The Slug (Oct 18, 2004)

Thanks very much everbody. You'e been very helpful.


----------

